# Labor Day Weekend



## allen (Aug 23, 2008)

Who is doing what on Labor Day Weekend? Me 2, 4lb whole chickens, 3, 2lb fatties, Pork ribs don't know how many yet,4.5lb Pork Shoulder Roast, and hopefully Boston Butts. HyVee is out of them as of Thursday the 21st, got a rain check tho


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 23, 2008)

Don't know fer sure yet, maybe ribs, fatties an pigs in a canoe.  That an a fair peace a restin!


----------



## linescum (Aug 23, 2008)

15# Brisket some Hot Wings Maybe a fattie or 2


----------



## blacklab (Aug 24, 2008)

Going to the best in the west rib fest in reno


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 24, 2008)

Will be dove hunting.


----------



## lcruzen (Aug 24, 2008)

Doves are protected here if you can believe it.


----------



## crewcab4x4 (Aug 24, 2008)

No idea to far away!


----------



## jlhog (Aug 24, 2008)

I will do a brisket, a pork shoulder, and some buffallo wings fer sure. I will pull the beef and pork and maybe mix it together for sammies.


----------



## schultzy (Aug 24, 2008)

Im doing a 10# brisket, 5 8# Boston butts, 6 slabs of spares, 4 whole chickens, 2 pork loins, 3# shrimp jalapeno bacon wraps. Got a BIG party ought to be a long day.


----------



## flash (Aug 24, 2008)

Not sure yet, maybe some wings. I do know I will NOT be going anywhere. Too many part timers out there running around during that holiday weekend.......basically I do not do weekends.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 24, 2008)

California Speedway for tailgating and racing...smoking the fixings now..did a 8# butt last weekend, and two more 5 #s now along with some chix breasts...for there are some peeps who don't eat "red" meat coming to the party........if your at the races Sat look for us in the turn four parking lot!!


----------



## kookie (Aug 24, 2008)

Not sure yet. Might do some riblets....Have a box of them thawing out right now to break down to smaller packs......The vac sealer will be busy..... Well anyways hope everyone has a good labor day weekend........


----------



## daboys (Aug 24, 2008)

Not sure here either. Labor Day we go to my sisters for her idea of a BBQ, burgers and dogs on the gasser. Tip, maybe if the wind is right I'll at least be able to smell your smoke.


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 24, 2008)

Heck Mark, come on over, chances be good we'll be home.  Gonna be a do as we please weekend.  Work round the yard some, rest some, don't know some, Peace at last.


----------



## daboys (Aug 24, 2008)

Just might have to do that if it doesn't go too late.


----------



## gorillagrilla (Aug 24, 2008)

Labor Day ??? Woah , now thats planning in advance !! When I know what I'm smokin a WEEK in advance,I gotta figure I must have to much time on my hands.LoL !usually the market decides FOR me on friday !!


----------



## austin (Aug 24, 2008)

My mom is coming to Calgary from Texas for a visit.  We will be heading to the 16th BBQ on the Bow competition.  http://www.bbqonthebow.com/


----------



## bigredq (Aug 24, 2008)

been planning for a few weeks now.  I'm having a 50 person poker tournament.  3rd annual.  besides the players will have another 15 or so eatin.  I'm doing 6 - 9# butts, a couple dozen each chicken legs and thighs.  my own pasta salad, potato salad, slaw, Beans, fruit, etc etc etc.

This time I'm hoping to get lots of pics of the food **** as well as the folx feeding.


Kev
Husker in Kentucky


----------



## div (Aug 24, 2008)

Looking to do my first fatty along with some bb ribs and some smoked potatoes.


----------



## smokin' dick (Aug 24, 2008)

I have no idea what we will be eating but my oldest son will be moving into the dorm for his freshman year at URI. I guess I'll have to cook something bitter-sweet.


----------



## toddb (Aug 24, 2008)

I'll be smoking a Boston Butt and some of Dutch's Beans for a party to celebrate my daughter's 6th and my Mom's 60th birthdays. Both birthdays have come and gone, but we are just now able to get the family together.

My parents have had some of my pulled pork, but my sister, her family, my brother and his family haven't. They are in for a treat!!!! (I hope!!)


----------

